# Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen



## DirkulesMG (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo!

Ich bräuchte mal eine Grundausstattung um Stahlvorfächer selbst herzustellen. 

Was wären da eure Tipps bezüglich des Stahls, der Quetschzange, den Hülsen selbst usw?

Gibt es da Favoriten bei euch?

Gruß,
Dirk


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Hallo Dirk,
Wegen der Zange:
Ich habe mir bei Tommi (raubfischspezi.de) vor vielen Jahren mal die 9,90€ Quetschhülsenzange von Jenzi geholt. Ich weiß nicht obs evtl. bessere gibt - aber ich quetsche damit seit Ewigkeiten und es funktioniert sehr gut. 

Bei den Hülsen nehme ich die Quantum Specialist Crimps. 

Bezüglich des Stahls kommts halt drauf an was du vor hast. Es gibt ja 1x7 , 1x19, 7x7 usw. Zum Ansitzangeln mit totem Köderfisch nimmt man eher was geschmeidiges, wenns mit der Spinnrute auf Hecht geht, kann es auch ein steiferes Material sein. 

Wichtig ist noch, dass du einen Scharfen Seitenschneider o.ä. hast um saubere Schnittkanten zu bekommen - das erleichtert das "Durchfummeln" des Stahls durch die Hülse ungemein


----------



## dreampike (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Meine Ausstattung:
Stahlvorfach von der Rolle, z.B. Flexonit
Finger und Hände um Knoten zu machen
Zange zum Abschneiden des Drahtes.
Ablängen, knoten, Enden abschneiden, fertig.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning
(der immer noch keinen vernünftigen Grund kennt, warum man das Risiko eingehen soll, ein normales Stahlvorfach durch Hülsen zu schwächen statt es einfach und haltbar zu knoten)


----------



## CaptainPike (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



dreampike schrieb:


> ...
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning
> (der immer noch keinen vernünftigen Grund kennt, warum man das Risiko eingehen soll, ein normales Stahlvorfach durch Hülsen zu schwächen statt es einfach und haltbar zu knoten)



Habe ich noch nie probiert - Ich nehme an, du redest von 7x7 Flexonit - das ist ja sehr weich. Hast du eine Seite wo das beschrieben ist? (also der genaue Knoten, das Abkneifen krieg ich auch so hin :q )

 Bei Hülsen darf man nur nicht zu ruppig sein, dann ist auch das kein Problem. Eigentlich genügt sehr wenig Druck auf die Hülse um das Ganze stabil zu machen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Ich verwende nur 7x7 Stahl. Hole mir das in der Regel von MB Fishing, weil es da günstig ist und die Qualität mich noch nie im Stich gelassen hat. Dort kaufe ich mir dann auch gleich die Quetschhülsen dazu.

Snaps und c.o. zur befestigung der Köder/Schnur hole ich im örtlichen Laden. Zur Zange und Seitenschneider wurde bereits alles gesagt.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Ich weiß wirklich nicht was alle an diesem Scheixx Flexonit finden?
Ich kenne kein anderes Vorfachmaterial was so sehr zum Kringeln neigt wie dieses Zeug, sowohl beim Spinnfischen, als auch bei der Köfimontage.
Meine Restbestände habe ich weggeworfen!

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht was alle an diesem Scheixx Flexonit finden?


Geht es dir da speziell um Flexonit oder 7x7? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich oft davon lese, wie Leute 7x7 und Flexonit gleich setzen. Ich allerdings fische nie das teure Flexonit. Habe aber auch mit kringeleien wenig Probleme. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass man früher oder später am Tag Abrisse hat.


----------



## allegoric (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Ich machs ganz einfach: Flexonit / 7x7, Kombizange, Seitenschneider, passende Hülsen


Ich nehme Flexonit oder 7x7 mit möglichst kleinem Durchmesser und ausreichender Tragkraft: 0,27 und 0,36. Das reicht eigentlich für alles aus, was man da draußen so fängt. Die Hülse hat mindestens den doppelt so großen Innendurchmesser wie das Flexonit, damit es zweimal durchgeschlauft werden kann. Ich fädele also das Flexonit zweimal durch, quetsche einmal mit der Kombizange oder einem Äquivalent die Hülse vor, nehme danach den Seitenschneider und setze 3-4 punktuelle Quetschungen, damit das Ganze auch wirklich nicht verrutscht. Dauert 10 Sekunden länger, funktioniert aber immer und überall. Die Quetschhülsenzange habe ich ja selten dabei, Kombizange und Seitenschneider gibt es hingegen fast überall ;-).


Ich kaufe eigentlich überall, wo es Flexonit in Maßen >5m gibt. Habe da noch nicht den Unterschied feststellen können, ob nun im Handel, bei eBay oder beim Chinesen. Genauso verfahre ich auch mit den Hülsen. Meistens im 100er Pack irgendwo bei eBay geschossen. Auf jeden Fall nicht das super teure Markenzeug mit "Special Pike...blablubb", das Zeug wird auch bloß in China aus irgend einer Fabrik geworfen.


----------



## Franky (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht was alle an diesem Scheixx Flexonit finden?
> Ich kenne kein anderes Vorfachmaterial was so sehr zum Kringeln neigt wie dieses Zeug, sowohl beim Spinnfischen, als auch bei der Köfimontage.
> Meine Restbestände habe ich weggeworfen!
> 
> Jürgen



Hmm... Ich weiss nicht, wieso damit mehr "Kringelprobleme" auftreten (sollten), als mit anderem 7x7... Das Zeugs, was ich als Flexonit von Carl Stahl GmbH gekauft habe bzw. kaufe, macht keine Probleme im "Normalbetrieb". 
Ich hatte allerdings mal das Pech, eine Fehllieferung von denen beim Händler gekauft gehabt zu haben. Die war nicht zum Quetschen, sondern zum Spleissen für einen großen Hakenhersteller gedacht. Klar, dass die sofort ausgefranst ist, als ich sie durchgeschnitten hatte... |rolleyes
Davon aber mal ab - die Hülsen von Jenso in 0,6 bzw. 0,8 mm sind gut und günstig. Mit einer 5x Quetschzange (ich meine auch von Jenzi) funzt das einwandfrei bei mir.
Leider muss ich aber sagen, dass die Qualität der Zangen extrem auseinandergeht. Am besten vor Ort ansehen und kaufen - nicht irgendwo blind bestellen!


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Noch mal zum Flexonit, keine Ahnung ob ich da eine schlechte Charge erwischt habe?
Aber spätestens bei einem Hänger, die ich an meinem krautigen Gewässer laufend habe, kringelt sich das Vorfach.
Besonders krass wird es, wenn Köfis mit der Ködernadel aufgezogen werden, da fängt es schon nach dem ersten Durchziehen durch den Fisch an, spätestens nach dem zweiten Köfi kann ich dann ein neues Vorfach verwenden!
Gleiches gilt beim Kuköfischen nach einem Überschlagswurf, durch das Gekringel wird dann natürlich die Chance bei weiteren Würfen das Vorfach zu fangen immer größer.
Das einzig Gute an dem Zeug ist, die Tragkraft scheint zu stimmen und Knicke gibt es eigentlich auch nicht, sondern eben Gekringel!
Bei Vorfächern anderer Hersteller habe ich die beschriebenen Probleme nicht, so das es vorkommt das ich diese auch mal mehrere Angeltage verwenden kann und nicht viele Flexonitvorfächer an einem Tag verschleiße!
Komisch ist allerdings, dass ich anscheinend alleine hier mit diesen Erfahrungen bin?
Aber zumindest Einen kenne ich der das Material genau so beschixxen wie ich findet, vielleicht meldet er sich ja hier noch?

Wie bereits gesagt, Flexonit kommt bei mir nicht mehr dran!

Jürgen


----------



## dreampike (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Zunächst wie funktioniert der Knoten:

- das Ende des Stahlvorfachs durch die Öse z.B. vom Wirbel oder Karabiner stecken
- 5cm durchführen
- mit dem kurzen Ende einen Halbknoten um das lange Ende legen 
- den Knoten fest um das lange Ende zuziehen (da kann eine Zange hilfreich sein)
- wichtig!- den Knoten zwischen zwei Fingern festhalten und dann erst am langen Ende bis zum Öhr zuziehen
- Abschließend fest anziehen und das überstehende kurze Ende abschneiden
Der Knoten wird nie aufgehen und sich auch nicht selber massakrieren.
Geht aber nur mit unbeschichtetem Flexonit 7x7.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## dreampike (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Zum Kringeln: 
Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was die Kringler so anstellen mit ihrem Stahlvorfach. Bei mir kringelt es höchstens, wenn ich die Hechtfliege oder den Gummifisch um einen Ast wickele und dann anziehe. 
Wenn wir in Irland sind, reichen meinem Freund 1 -2 Stahlvorfächer aus 0,36er  Flexonit die ganze Woche!

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Reg A. (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



allegoric schrieb:


> Die Hülse hat mindestens den doppelt so großen Innendurchmesser wie das Flexonit, damit es zweimal durchgeschlauft werden kann. Ich fädele also das Flexonit zweimal durch, quetsche einmal mit der Kombizange oder einem Äquivalent die Hülse vor, nehme danach den Seitenschneider und setze 3-4 punktuelle Quetschungen, damit das Ganze auch wirklich nicht verrutscht.



Also ich fädele immer nur einmal durch (allerdings benutze ich kein Flexonit, s.u.), und mir ist es im ganzen Leben noch nicht einmal passiert, dass sich der Stahl aus der Klemmhülse gezogen hätte.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Komisch ist allerdings, dass ich anscheinend alleine hier mit diesen Erfahrungen bin?
> Aber zumindest Einen kenne ich der das Material genau so beschixxen wie  ich findet, vielleicht meldet er sich ja hier noch?



#h Hier! Ich! Aus den gleichen Gründen wie du!

Gekringel gab's bei mir:


nach festeren Hängern
nach Köderüberschlägen
nach dem Drill, v.a. wenn sich der Hecht rouladenmäßig ins Vorfach eingerollt hatte und/oder bei sprung- und schüttelfreudigen Esoxen
Deshalb hab ich meine letzten Flexonitvorräte schon vor zwei Jahren aufgebraucht, und ich werde mir definitiv keine neuen zulegen! Bringt für mich als Spinnfischer auch nichts; Geschmeidigkeit mag beim Ansitz wohl ein Vorteil sein, ich steh beim aktiven Angeln lieber auf direkteren Köderkontakt. Daher, wenn Stahl: Drennan Pike Wire 1x7, wahlweise ummantelt oder nicht. Dazu die passenden Klemmhülsen (ebenfalls von Drennan), fertig ist der Lack!



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Habe aber auch mit kringeleien wenig  Probleme. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass man früher oder später am Tag  Abrisse hat.



Öhm, nicht zwingend. Klar, ich angel hier auch in Gewässern, da sind 3-5 Abrisse pro Tag keine Seltenheit, v.a. wenn man grundnah angelt. Ich hab hier aber andere Gewässer, da haste in 25 Angeltagen vielleicht mal einen Abriss, wenn überhaupt.



dreampike schrieb:


> Zum Kringeln:
> Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was die Kringler so anstellen mit ihrem  Stahlvorfach. Bei mir kringelt es höchstens, wenn ich die Hechtfliege  oder den Gummifisch um einen Ast wickele und dann anziehe



Siehe oben. Hänger in Uferbewuchs hab ich eigentlich so gut wie nie.



dreampike schrieb:


> Wenn wir in Irland sind, reichen meinem Freund 1  -2 Stahlvorfächer aus 0,36er  Flexonit die ganze Woche!



Hängt natürlich von sehr vielen Faktoren ab, wie lange ein Stahlvorfach hält: Fischkontakte, Hänger, Überschläge, eigene Einstellung zur Tauglichkeit des u.U. (über)strapazierten Vorfachs etc. pp.
Da ich dir und deinem Freund jetzt einfach mal unterstelle, dass ihr schon wisst, was ihr macht und deshalb auch genug Fischkontakte habt, nur kurz zum letzten Punkt: ist ein Kringel im Vorfach, fliegt es runter. Ist ein Knick im Vorfach, fliegt es runter. Habe ich den Verdacht, dass da ein Kringel oder Knick ist oder war, fliegt es runter. Ist es einfach schon (zu) lange drauf, fliegt es runter. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

@Reg.A, du bist zwar nicht der Jenige den ich meinte, aber dennoch freut es mich das ich anscheinend nicht alleine diese negativ Erfahrungen machte mit diesem "Wundermaterial"!
Ich fing schon langsam an zu zweifeln, ob es eventuell an meinem Umgang mit diesem Flexonit liegt?
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die anderen die Problematik entweder ignorieren, oder es irgendwie schaffen so zu fischen, dass dieses Gekringel tatsächlich nicht passiert?
Allerdings 2 Wochen Irland und nur 2 Vorfächer von dem Mist, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, wenn zünftig abgeschneidert wird, oder die Zeit im Pub verbracht wurde?

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



> Aber zumindest Einen kenne ich der das Material genau so beschixxen wie ich findet, vielleicht meldet er sich ja hier noch?


Hier, ich :q Flexonit mag ich überhaupt nicht - das fühlt sich schon haptisch an wie das grauselige Kevlar-Zeug aus den frühen 90ern.

Das kringelt in der Gegend rum und hält IMO nicht wirklich was aus. Quasi paarmal  probiert, für immer zerstört :q 

Ich brauche herreitbares Zeug, keine Mimoserei (schon gar keine, die bei so wenig Performance so viel kostet). Kommt mir daher nie wieder an die Leine, das Drecksglump.

Abgesehen davon halte ich 7x7 bei den meisten Spinnfisch-Anwendungen für geldverschwendende Perlen vor die Säue.

Außerdem ist die extreme Flexibilität für viele Anwendungen kontraproduktiv

--> z. B. nix für anti-überschlagsoptimierte Vorfächer zum Spinnerbait- oder Wobblerfischen.

Zudem fällt 7x7 immer dicker aus als 1x7.

Insofern verwende ich fürs Spinnfischen zu 90 % das ganz normale Drennan 7-Strand in vielen verschiedenen Stärken

--> nicht ummantelt als Krautsense, das ummantelte Green Pike Wire gezielt zum Holz- und Steinangeln.

Das wird bei mir einfach per Twizzle-Stick verarbeitet und hat (die Methode mit der Arterienklemme ist viel unsauberer und unzuverlässiger).

7x7 an der Spinne verwende ich nur dann, wenn die Flexibilität wirklich wichtig ist - z. B. für meine Dropshot- oder C-Rig-Montagen (beides fische ich auch grundsätzlich mit Stahl).

Gequetscht wird bei mir nur bei 7x7 jeglicher Art (denn das ist nicht zuverlässig twizzelbar) und 1x7 ab 40 lbs aufwärts (das bricht einem sonst die Finger beim Twizzeln).

Meine Materialien:

- Drennan 7Strand, nicht ummantelt
- Drennan Green Pike Wire, ummantelt
- Fox Carboflex 1x7, ummantelt 
- 7x7 von AFW, nicht ummantelt
- 7x7 von Think Big, ummantelt

Hülsen:

- Drennan
- Think Big
- Fox Carboflex (passend zum gleichnamigen Vorfach)


Alles jeweils sehr zuverlässig und stressfrei. Bei dem geringsten Verdacht auf Beschädigung ersetze ich das Vorfach jeweils sofort durch ein neues. 

Stahl-Spinnfisch-Vorfachlänge bei mir mindestens 50 cm mit allgemein starker Tendenz zu 60 bis 70 cm.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

@Pirsch Hirsch, ah da ist er ja!
Du hast schon recht damit, dass es zum Spinnfischen nicht unbedingt 7x7 braucht, aber andererseits habe ich Material welches dies ohne Probleme mit macht.
Und dieses Flexonit taugt ja auch nicht zum Ansitzen, aus schon beschriebenen Gründen!
Einzig tadellos ist es was die Tragkraft angeht, da ist das drin was drauf steht.

Jürgen

P.S. : Ich rede übrigens nur vom unbeschichteten Flexonit, beschichtetes habe ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt!


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Beschichtetes Flexonit hatte ich auch noch nicht in den Flossen (gibt's das überhaupt?). 

Besonders mies finde ich das schwächste Flexonit - da konnte ich schon Kringel-Vorfächer händisch ohne großen Kraftaufwand zerstören. Und zwar mittendrin, nicht an der Hülse.

Bei 7x7 als Vorfach mag ich sehr gern das von AFW - ultra weich, aber ultra robust. Im Vergleich zu Flexonit viel unkringeliger, dünner und auch in "schwachen" 6 kg extrem zuverlässig.

Beim Deadbaiten verhält es sich mir im Vergleich zum Spinnfischen quasi genau andersrum:

Da nehme ich fast nur 7x7, starkes 1x7 kommt da nur als Uptrace zum Einsatz.

Stinger-Draht für Gummis bei mir ab 40 lbs aufwärts (Köder unter 18 cm fische ich stets ohne Stinger) und zuallermeist aus ummanteltem 7x7 von Think Big (denn das ist hyper-robust, ich kenne diesbezüglich quasi nix Krasseres).

Titan mag ich aufgrund seiner "unangekündigten Kapitulation" auch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## schlotterschätt (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Naja, so direkt is ja nich danach gefragt worden aber wenn ick mir so die ganzen "Kringelkommentare" durchlese.......|uhoh:

Titan ist zwar ziemlich teuer aber in der Zeit wo ick so um die 10 Stahlvorfächer oder mehr (Flexonit, Drennan, Sevenstrand etc.) verheizt habe sieht das Titanvorfach immer noch wie neu aus.
Für Kringel muß man das schon richtig "vergewaltigen".:q
Okay, ick habe auch schon von plötzlichen "Brüchen" nach längerem Gebrauch solcher Vorfächer gelesen, ist mir allerdings noch nicht passiert.
Knoten kann man das Zeug auch und das dünnste ist mit knapp 3kg Tragkraft kaum zu sehen.
Grundausstattung dieselbe wie bei Stahl nur twizzeln (war mal meine Lieblingsmethode bei Stahl ) kann man das Zeug nicht.#d
Falls jetze OT möge man mir verzeihen.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

@Schlotterschäd, ich hatte Titanvorfächer vom Raubfischpapst Ulli Beyer höchst persönlich geknüpft.
Ich habe ihn auf einer Messe mal erwischt, wo er zur Entspannung diese Vorfächer bastelte, also hab ich ein paar "geweihte" Vorfächer gekauft.
Ergebnis war toll, bis die Dinger ohne Vorzeichen im Wurf platzten und jeweils ein Wobbler zum Horizont flog.
Und nein, ich fische keine 3,50€ China-Wobbler!
Tolles Material, aber leider unberechenbar!

Jürgen


----------



## Bobster (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Ich habe den ganzen Kram noch "tonnenweise" hier rumfliegen - Zange, Hülsen,etc.,

 Stahlvorfächer wurden bei mir dann nur noch "getwizzelt"

 und jetzt bin ich "Privatier" 
 und fische nur noch Titan -geknotet


----------



## kv2408 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Ich habe schon mehrfach gesehen, dass noch zusätzlich Schrumpfschlauch über die Quetschhülse gezogen wurde.
Was soll das bringen?
Ist das gegen das Abknicken hinter der Hülse?


----------



## CaptainPike (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Soll wohl das Ende gegen "Abknicker" versteifen bzw dagegen, dass der Draht sich über das manchmal scharfkantige Ende der Hülse biegt.


----------



## Reg A. (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Reg.A, du bist zwar nicht der Jenige den ich meinte, aber dennoch freut es mich das ich anscheinend nicht alleine diese negativ Erfahrungen machte mit diesem "Wundermaterial"!



Wusste ja nicht, dass du einen ganz bestimmten Boardie angesprochen hattest...
Aber da der Hirsch und ich hier ziemlich oft einer Meinung sind wundert es mich gar nicht, dass er sich auch dieses Thema betreffend noch entsprechend geäußert hat 

@PirschHirsch: Zur Vorfachlänge absolutes d'accord meinerseits! Unter 50cm is nich, besser länger. Neben allen anderen Vorzügen lässt es sich dann auch zur Not noch entsprechend kürzen, wenn man z.B. 70cm angelt.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die anderen die Problematik entweder ignorieren, oder es irgendwie schaffen so zu fischen, dass dieses Gekringel tatsächlich nicht passiert?



Ich glaube, das wird ignoriert bzw. gar nicht als Beschädigung wahrgenommen! Was ich am Wasser schon für Vorfächer bestaunen durfte... #d Korkenzieher wären ein nicht unpassender Vergleich! Und auf Nachfrage kommt dann sowas wie "Wieso? Das streckt sich doch beim Einkurbeln wieder!"



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Allerdings 2 Wochen Irland und nur 2 Vorfächer von dem Mist, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, wenn zünftig abgeschneidert wird, oder die Zeit im Pub verbracht wurde?



Wollt ich so nicht schreiben, ging mir aber durchaus auch durch den Kopf |supergri Aber zwei Wochen Irland und abschneidern? Das ist ungefähr so, wie vom Oktoberfest mit nem Bierdurst nach Hause zu gehen! Außer deine Pubbesuchsvermutung trifft zu, Alibi-Angelurlaub sozusagen #g 
Möchte ich dreampike und seinem Freund aber nicht unterstellen! 
Aber hast schon Recht: zwei Vorfächer für zwei Wochen Vollzeitangeln - no way! Mit keinem Vorfachmaterial der Welt! Es sei denn, man angelt komplett ohne Hänger, Überschläge und/oder Fischkontakt.


----------



## YoshiX786 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Ich benutze "Drennan Super Trace", das ist Nylon ummantelt, ziemlich flexibel und hält meiner Meinung nach super (auch nach mehr als einem Räuber!


----------



## Karlosso (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Welche Quetschhülsen soll ich kaufen für einen 0,62mm Stahlvorfach.
1,2mm oder 1,4mm? Ich denke 1,2mm wären zu dünn oder? Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit Stahlvorfächern oder Stingern.
Stahlvorfach https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bra...lgo_pvid=fc954dac-53e1-4101-ae70-3ffa2c9faf7c

Quetschhülsen https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...lgo_pvid=ad129274-0c08-4ea0-8edf-068078528412


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Moin Moin,
 ich verwende am liebsten:_
 1. zu selber quetschen http://www.ebay.de/itm/Drennan-Soft...hash=item5b3a11c147:m:mfmlHdzeAsm5CZr3n2Wo6vA
 sehr dünn und flexibel.

 2. fertige http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wolfram-Vorf...hash=item419548e5fd:m:mUfuMIf4baij5DXNS-dvWYQ
 sehr dünn und flexibel.

 Bei 7x7 zuviel Gekringel und bei den oben genannten Varianten mehr Fischkontakt durch besseren Köderlauf und Kontrolle, wobei das Wolfram mir noch lieber ist, verhält sich wie ne dünne Geflochtene.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Reg A. (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ich verwende am liebsten:_
> 1. zu selber quetschen :mfmlHdzeAsm5CZr3n2Wo6vA"   target="_blank">http://www.ebay.de/itm/Drennan-Soft-Strand-Stahlvorfach-10-Meter-/391816266055?var=&hash=item5b3a11c147:m:mfmlHdzeAsm5CZr3n2Wo6vA
> sehr dünn und flexibel.




  Und damit hast du echt keine Abrisse bzw. -bisse? Das Soft Strand ist  ja kein "echtes" Stahlvorfach, sondern nur ne mit dünnen Stahldrähten  verstärkte Geflechtschnur. Klar ist die sehr dünn und super flexibel,  aber zum gezielten 'Hechteln' - oder sagen wir besser 'Hechtern'; zum  'Hechteln' mag das ja noch gehen  - wäre mir das nen Ticken zu  unsicher.

Die Wolframvorfächer von Behr kenn ich, hab ich selbst  mal gefischt. Sind mir aber viel zu kringelanfällig: ein ordentlicher  oder mehrere halbseidene Hänger oder ein im Drill etwas Paroli bietender  Hecht, und die Teile sehen aus wie ne Kugelschreiberfeder. War  zumindest bei mir so. Hab meine Bestände daher aufgebraucht und nicht  wieder aufgefüllt, trotz gutem Preis.

7x7er Stahl angle ich bei  KuKös sowieso nicht, wozu auch? Auf besondere Geschmeidigkeit kommts da  selten bis nie an, und was die Scheuchwirkung betrifft (falls es bei  Hechten sowas überhaupt gibt) sind 1x7er bei gleicher Tragkraft immer  dünner und daher optisch unauffälliger - liegt in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Zum Kunstköderangeln reicht 1x7. Und wenn es kringelt ...na und wird dann halt ausgetauscht,kostet ja quasi nix.:q

Wenn Du es preiswert haben möchtest, nimm das Profi Blinker, wenn Du es dünn haben möchtest kann ich das von Predax oder auch von Quantum empfehlen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung für Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Ich bin ja wirklich bekennender Drennan-Fan - aber das Soft Strand ist IMO echt Gruscht.

Insbesondere in dünnen Durchmessern bzw. geringen Tragkräften ziemlich empfindlich.

Hab ich mir mal geholt und nach der Verarbeitung mit meinen üblichen Vorab-Tests (Zug-, Schock-, Schnitt- und Abriebsbelastung etc.) hergeknechtet - mit sehr unbefriedigendem Ergebnis.

Kam daher gar nicht erst mit ans Wasser.

Bin auch der Meinung, dass 1x7 für die allermeisten Kukö-Anwendungen einwandfrei reicht.

7x7 beim Spinnen setze ich nur ein, wenn es zwecks Köderspiel wirklich auf Weichheit ankommt (z. B. bei bestahlten C-Rigs).

Und ummantelt in 30 kg für bestimmte (selbst konzipierte) Bigbait-Stingersysteme, da ich da je nach Köder/System-Setup eine besonders gute "Verlegbarkeit" entlang bzw. innerhalb des Fettlatschens brauche (da ist 1x7 in 30 kg dann viel zu störrisch bzw. der Stinger-Stahl steht dann zu weit ab).


----------

